# Wnba Manchester 2011



## TomHurley (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey fellow basketball fans,

As you have already seen, the Atlanta Dream will be travelling to take on Team GB on May 29th, here in Manchester, England. I'm incredibly excited about the announcement of the game and can't wait to see some of the best basketball players on the planet up close.

I've written a blog about today's announcement of the game, which I hope you'll enjoy reading. You can find it here.

http://tomhurleysports.blogspot.com/2011/03/manchesters-hoop-dream.html

I'll be doing some more posts about the Dream/Team GB game as it approaches, and will be tweeting live from the game as well as posting pictures too. Be great to hear from you on what your thoughts are on the Dream coming to England, and please let me know if any of you are planning on coming over for the game!

Cheers,

Tom


----------

